# 3d shoot Aug. 25, Appling,GA



## Trip Penn (Jun 24, 2012)

The Appling Archers will be hosting a 3d shoot on Sat Aug.25 at the new pavilion in Appling to raise money for the 2013 Bowhunters Festival. This will be a known distance shoot. No optics allowed. Casual registration 8-2. 20 targets plus novelty shoots. $20 adults, $10 youth, under 12 free. Compound and traditional classes.More details coming soon.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Post your*

Please post the address to the shoot.     

                                                Thanks frydaddy40


----------



## Trip Penn (Jun 24, 2012)

Its at the intersection of Ray Owens Rd (Hwy 221/GA47) and White Oak Rd., Appling, GA.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 24, 2012)

*?*



Trip Penn said:


> Its at the intersection of Ray Owens Rd (Hwy 221/GA47) and White Oak Rd., Appling, GA.



      Got a number for the address?


----------



## Trip Penn (Jun 24, 2012)

5701 White Oak Rd., Appling, GA 30802


----------



## watermedic (Jun 25, 2012)

Clarify the optics please. No scopes or rangefinders or binoculars? Or none of the above.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## GIBBS (Jun 25, 2012)

May i ask, why no optics??? Is this a hunt setup shoot?


----------



## Trip Penn (Jun 26, 2012)

No scopes, rangefinders or binoculars.


----------



## GIBBS (Jun 26, 2012)

Trip Penn said:


> No scopes, rangefinders or binoculars.



Why cant you have a rangefinder if it a known distance shoot???


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 9, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> Why cant you have a rangefinder if it a known distance shoot???



Because that is the rule set by the host club...

Now don't fuss and whine about it, or Gibbs will get on you... wait, you are Gibbs....

Are you scared to shoot without your own rangefinder ??

Sorry, just pokin' fun.  It seems every post you are accusing someone of fussing and whining, or saying someone's scared to get beat....  Happy Monday.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Jul 22, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Jul 26, 2012)

bump


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## porkless1 (Aug 8, 2012)

can youth shoot


----------



## Trip Penn (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, under 12 free, 12-15 $10.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 12, 2012)

bump


----------



## Trip Penn (Aug 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## gatexaroo (Aug 22, 2012)

me and my son will be there


----------



## Trip Penn (Aug 24, 2012)

Hope to see a large crowd tomorrow!


----------



## Trip Penn (Aug 26, 2012)

Male Compound:

1. Ken Graham 196

2. Wayne Reese 192

3. Chuck Cumber 192

Female Compound:

1. Boobie McCauley 188

2. Amber Overton 181

2. Rebecca Jones 179

Male Traditional:

1. Larry Robinette Sr. 178

2. Charles Petrie 169

3. Bryan Diamond 145

Female Traditional:

1. Kayla Smith 80

Youth Boys Compound:

1. Zac Parker 192

2. Drew Anglin 183

3. Chris McKinney 175

Youth Girls Compound:

1. Rebekah Neal 158

Youth Boys Traditional:

1. Seth Cook 113

Cub Boys Compound:

1. Gabe Anglin 190

Cub Girls Compound:

1. Emily Hansard 151

Yeti Cooler Giveaway Winner:

Mr. Rundorff


Thanks to all that came out to support the Appling Archers!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 26, 2012)

typo here, Charles Petrie (me) shot 149 not 169


----------

